# Betrüger neppen mit angeblichen Gewinncodes



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2013)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...er-kassieren-am-handy-mit-bezahlcodes-ab-7580




> Der 69-Jährige war am Handy von einer unbekannten Frau angerufen worden. Diese gab sich als Mitarbeiterin der Telekom aus. Die Frau behauptete, dass der Mann als langjähriger Kunde ein Guthaben von 120 Euro bekomme, wenn er vier Codes, die ihm per SMS auf sein Handy geschickt worden waren, an die Frau weitergebe. Der Rentner glaubte die Geschichte und nannte der Frau die vier Codes.
> Bei den Codes handelte es sich um Bezahlcodes, die im Internet bei entsprechenden Anbietern gekauft werden können. (...)
> Der Kaufbetrag (für die Bestellcodes) wird dann über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet. So war es auch bei dem 69-Jährigen. Ihm wurden die Codes mit der nächsten Handyrechnung abgerechnet. Der Schaden: 120 Euro.


bitte im Bekanntenkreis davor warnen. Es dürfte nicht Allgemeingut sein, dass die Nennung von Nummern am Telefon Geld kostet. Ist mehr dazu bekannt???


----------



## jupp11 (13 April 2013)

http://www.bezahlcode.de/


> So funktioniert der BezahlCode!


http://www.drweb.de/magazin/qr-codes-als-digitale-uberweisungstrager-mit-dem-bezahlcode/


----------



## dvill (13 April 2013)

Die vorstehend genannten Links passen nicht an dieser Stelle. Es geht um Handy-Payment.

Die Opfer sollten einfach der Drittabzockerbuchung von der Telefonrechnung widersprechen und die Telefonrechnung gekürzt bezahlen.

Hier ein weiterer Fall: http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/polizei-oe-abzocke-per-sms-bezahldienst-77636


----------



## jupp11 (13 April 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Die vorstehend genannten Links passen nicht an dieser Stelle. Es geht um Handy-Payment.


Stimmt: Die angeblichen Bezahlcodes dienen hier nur zur Täuschung/Verwirrung von Verbrauchern und haben nichts mit echten Bezahlcodes im digitalen Bezahlverkehr zu tun.

PS: Die  Drittanbietersperre  verhindert auch diese Form der Abzocke > http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...utzen-sie-sich-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy-6686


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2013)

> Denn die Betrüger (...)
> Wenn Sie Opfer eines solchen Betrugs geworden sind, wenden Sie
> sich umgehend an die Polizei !


Es wird also ermittelt?
Das läuft seit Mitte letzten Jahres?


> Die Geschädigte führte die telefonischen Anweisungen durch und schickte dreimal einen Code per SMS an eine genannte Rufnummer. Anstatt jedoch eine Gutschrift zu erhalten, wurde ihre Telefonrechnung *für jeden gesendeten SMS-Code mit 40 Euro, also insgesamt 120 Euro, belastet*


Ja wie belastet????


> und der Geldbetrag durch einen Bezahldienst* vermutlich* auf ein ausländisches Konto überwiesen.


Nach fast einem Jahr weiß man noch nicht einmal, wohin das Geld geht???
Das ist aber nicht der Ernst der deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden?!

Sascha, hake da doch bitte mal nach.


> Im Bestellvorgang muss dabei eine Handynummer angegeben werden, auf welche die Codes, die später zum Bezahlen benötigt werden, per SMS geschickt werden. Der Kaufbetrag (für die Bestellcodes) *wird dann über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.*


ich komme nicht drauf, was das für ein Bezahlsystem sein soll. Wer bietet das an???

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handypayment



> Durch den Verifizierungsvorgang des Sendens einer SMS mit einem nur begrenzt gültigen Transaktionscode an die jeweilige Mobilfunkrufnummer ist das System vor Missbräuchen recht effektiv geschützt. Zwar kann eine andere Mobilfunkrufnummer als die eigene in die jeweiligen Formulare eingegeben werden, doch da der Empfänger dieses Freischaltcodes nicht wissen kann, auf welcher Seite dieser Code angefordert wurde, wird er ihn auch nicht eingeben können. Die versendeten Transaktionscodes erfordern zudem eine zeitnahe Eingabe. Nach maximal 30 Minuten ist der Code ungültig und muss erneut angefordert werden. Der Empfang der SMS ist für den Verbraucher kostenlos. Die Kosten für den Versand der SMS trägt der Shopanbieter, der das Handypayment-System einsetzt. Nach Eingabe des Transaktionscodes wird der Kauf getätigt und der jeweilige Betrag der Telefonrechnung belastet.


ist das etwa ganz normales Handypayment?
wer ietet das an per Telefonrechnung?




> Infin-Payment
> 
> HandyPay, Call2Pay
> Netpurse


 
ist es infin payment?


----------



## dvill (13 April 2013)

Der Zugriff auf die Telefonrechnung ist nicht neu: 

http://www.polizei.bayern.de/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/164557

Das hier beschreibt prinzipiell die Zugriffstechnik auf die Telefonrechnung:

http://www.mopay.com/de/index.php/consumers/what-is-mopay


----------



## Aspri (2 Juli 2016)

Diese Masche wird immernoch praktiziert. oder ?
Ich jedenfalls hatte letztes einen Anruf von einer Tonbandstimme, die meinte sie hätten dies und das gewonnen, drücken sie jetzt die 1
kann das bereits gefährlich sein ?


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2016)

ja


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2016)

Aspri schrieb:


> ....drücken sie jetzt die 1
> kann das bereits gefährlich sein ?


Oh ja, denn dadurch wird man womöglich zu einem kostenpflichtigen Dienst weiter geleitet, der dann auf die Telefonrechnung gebucht wird. So umgehen Anbieter die 0900er-Sperre. Schau mal, was dem buddolo >HIER< passiert war, das ist recht ähnlich.


----------



## Pflerger (21 August 2017)

damit können die von einer normalen auf eine 0900 nummer einfach so weiterleiten ?


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2017)

Was schreibt Reducal denn?


----------

